# When will my puppy and Lab like eachother?



## Proudmom2 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am a little frustrated that my 11 week old pup and Lab aren't really bonding well. The puppy in the beginning wanted to smell our Lab and play with him - my 6yr old Lab wants nothing to do with him and growls when he is near. 

Our puppy keeps coming back for more. Running up to him and trying to follow him etc. My lab is so mellow and friendly with everybody except the pup. 

I have been keeping them separated for most of the time - using kitchen gates, crate time, outside etc. But sometimes they need to be walking past each other. I've read to keep them separate....should I be correcting the pup when he goes up to the Lab? Our vet said to let our Lab correct our pup, but he is growling at him even when the pup is just passing by. He is acting kinda "stuck Up"! He is trained and very well behaved, but in this case I find he is being rude.

BTW, they have known each other for about 8 days. I know it's early days but I want to help the process not make it worse. I am feeding them separately and my Lab lets the pup drink his water, so no food issues. (yet?)

I had pictures in my head of my dogs sleeping beside each other snuggled together ;( That's the way my kids hang over my Lab, really hoping my GSD would be the same.

Please help!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

My male maltipoo and male GSD puppy hit it off from day one. It took two weeks until my grouchy old shih tzu would even acknowledge the puppy lived with us. She did the same thing to the maltipoo when he came to live with us. 
Its been almost a year now and my female shih tzu still ignores the GSD and will SOMETIMES growl at him when he smells her. he usually leaves her alone for the most part. She surprises me once in a while, when she will go lay next to him. 

What sex are your dogs? oops just saw they are both males. I hope other more experienced people can help out.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry that I can't be helpful. I have had my pup about 7 months now and my old man shih tzu still hates him. Growls/barks if he even walks in the same room as he. I've resigned myself to the fact that they are NOT going to be amicable as far as my old guy is concerned. I let them stay in the same room (old guy on the couch) if there is no growling/barking, but if Rai Li starts, then he gets put off the couch and on the other side of the baby gate. He hates that but I'm not crating the pup just so he can have the room to himself.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> Sorry that I can't be helpful. I have had my pup about 7 months now and my old man shih tzu still hates him. Growls/barks if he even walks in the same room as he. I've resigned myself to the fact that they are NOT going to be amicable as far as my old guy is concerned. I let them stay in the same room (old guy on the couch) if there is no growling/barking, but if Rai Li starts, then he gets put off the couch and on the other side of the baby gate. He hates that but I'm not crating the pup just so he can have the room to himself.


LOL I agree. My dogs all stay in the same room with me. The maltipoo and GSD in their spot and the old grouchy, but shes my baby, shh tzu in her spot. They respect each other. When im gone Dex is in daycare or if its a few hours hes in his crate while the maltipoo and shih tzu stay together. have you tried hand treating them when they are both in the same room and getting along. All 3 of my dogs will line up and sit for treats. They take turns taking their treat.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

He's 14 years old and hates GSDs apparently. I had one when he was young (young adult) and it put a paw on him. That just infuriated him and he has held a grudge against them ever since. He has a lonnnnng memory.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

When I got my second puppy, my older GSD wanted him dead. She would leap off the couch at him, growl and snap. This lasted about a month. It was very trying. 

I started making sure that the puppy was not allowed to harass the older dog. I helped him understand her "words" and redirected him. I also made sure to take my girl out alone for training and walking. 

She did settle and they grew very close. 

I would also make sure they get structured time together. Walks together around the neighborhood, visits to pet stores, car rides and hikes. So they can bond as a family. 

Another thing that helped was when I would do little obedience things, like teaching the pup to "sit" I would do it with both. That way my girl got rewarded by participating. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Proudmom2 (Jan 24, 2014)

I played a retrieving game with them both yesterday and it was funny because the Lab waitted his turn and did not growl at the pup. I also gave them treats. I'm hoping that once we start walking/hiking with our 2 dogs a bond will grow....at least I'm wishing....I thought they would make good playmates but my Lab at the moment prefers people ; (


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Proudmom2 said:


> I played a retrieving game with them both yesterday and it was funny because the Lab waitted his turn and did not growl at the pup. I also gave them treats. I'm hoping that once we start walking/hiking with our 2 dogs a bond will grow....at least I'm wishing....I thought they would make good playmates but my Lab at the moment prefers people ; (


 Glad its working out. Keep us updated. i love to here the good stories


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> Sorry that I can't be helpful. I have had my pup about 7 months now and my old man shih tzu still hates him. Growls/barks if he even walks in the same room as he. I've resigned myself to the fact that they are NOT going to be amicable as far as my old guy is concerned. I let them stay in the same room (old guy on the couch) if there is no growling/barking, but if Rai Li starts, then he gets put off the couch and on the other side of the baby gate. He hates that but I'm not crating the pup just so he can have the room to himself.



...We have a 6 year old female Shih Tzu....She doesn't care for our male GSD...He is around 20 weeks old....Our GSD pup is too rough when trying to play with her and she gets pissed off....They have their moments....Most of the time they ignore each other, sometimes chase each other....Usually it's our GSD chasing her bushy tail....


----------



## xtramile (May 21, 2013)

Proudmom2 said:


> should I be correcting the pup when he goes up to the Lab?
> Please help!!


No. Do not correct the pup for something they have not learned yet, and until they are a certain age and temperament (opinions very a lot, great point to start researching it will help a lot later on). Otherwise you could be creating a very difficult situation for the future. 

Redirection for pup. Gate,crate , and rotate after negative situations.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Give them a couple of weeks. Keefer was extremely annoyed by Halo but he eventually came around. 

He was used to playing with Dena, his half sister, who was almost a year older. When we lost her at just over 4 years old to lymphoma he was totally despondent. And then we got Halo a few months later. He tried to play with 14 pound Halo the same way he played with 70+ pound Dena, and was constantly being admonished to be more gentle. He'd have a toy and she'd grab the other end to tug, like he used to do with Dena, but the second Halo touched it he dropped it like it was radioactive. Now they're thick as thieves


----------



## Proudmom2 (Jan 24, 2014)

Good advice- thank you everyone.

I will be patient and see what happens. I will continue to distract my puppy from the Lab as much as possible, make sure they are getting exercise and using treats. 

Does anyone have thoughts about verbally correcting my Lab when he growls simply because the puppy is in his presence? I have been giving him treats when he ignores the pup.


----------



## xtramile (May 21, 2013)

I am not a trainer at all. I remember reading something that said correcting that growling may not change the dogs feelings and could lead to a dog that just will not growl before moving up the scale of force. IE they will not give warning signs before biting or snapping. Kind of like you are not telling the dog not to be mean. Just not to show warning signs since dogs are so in the moment it does not translate well. Any one else got thoughts on it? I am interested to ear from someone more experienced.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

It took my lab about two weeks to really bond with my shepherd pup. When I came home (he hates puppies LOL) he wouldn't even look at me for a few days. This was them once he finally came around and they've been best friends ever since.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

xtramile said:


> I am not a trainer at all. I remember reading something that said correcting that growling may not change the dogs feelings and could lead to a dog that just will not growl before moving up the scale of force. IE they will not give warning signs before biting or snapping. Kind of like you are not telling the dog not to be mean. Just not to show warning signs since dogs are so in the moment it does not translate well. Any one else got thoughts on it? I am interested to ear from someone more experienced.



I didnt correct my shih tzu for growling if she didnt want to be bothered by my GSD, instead I distracted the puppy by calling him to me and playing with him. He now knows if she growls leave her alone, so now he turns and walks away.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Proudmom2 said:


> Does anyone have thoughts about verbally correcting my Lab when he growls simply because the puppy is in his presence? I have been giving him treats when he ignores the pup.


My house, my rules. When one of my dogs growl (grumpy growl, not playful growl) I simply say their name and "Enough!".


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

My lab (female) was 7 yrs. when I got my GSD (male). Stella tolerated and played with the pup for a short time. I let her keep him in line because I knew as soon as bruiser got older he would dominate her. Bruiser loves stella but she tolerates him. They are like siblings, she loves to egg him on and get him in trouble and he constantly falls for it. I treat them both equally and kindly. Mostly, I take them out together and separately so they each have special time. Essentially I have to treat them both like children. Love them both but they drive me crazy sometimes


----------



## mmeylor (Jun 21, 2012)

Puppies don't know how to communicate correctly yet, and your dog is teaching him by telling him to knock it off! Us humans don't always understand this direct way of communicating . Great article here that may help. What to Expect: Introducing a Puppy to Your Adult Dogs | Karen Pryor Clicker Training


----------



## BillWas2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello 'Proud Mom' - I have a 2.5 year old male GSD (Qanuk) and a 4.5 year old female Alaskan Malamute (Anana); I added Qanuk when Anana was 2.5 years of age and had been the only canine in the house for almost her entire life (I picked her up from the breeder when she was ten weeks of age). Initially Anana was very kind and supportive of Qanuk but once he reached maybe two months of age she began to do exactly what you described your Golden is doing; she will growl at Qanuk and often would knock him down (she's a big girl at 124 pounds and even now she far eclipses Qanuk's 85 pound weight). I thought maybe it was a perceived lack of attention on her part but this wasn't the case. The behavior continued for months and Qanuk was relentless; with time they came to an understanding and are now good friends. During the adjustment time I did nothing to separate them as while there was lots of growling, barking, baring of teeth and what not this is all typical canine behavior when establishing the pack's dominance hierarchy. It can be a bit disconcerting but unless the dogs aren't properly socialized no real harm will come of it. Poor Qanuk had real issues when he finally reached maturity around ten months of age. He naturally felt that as a male - even though both dogs are 'fixed' - he should be the alpha dog but Anana was also used to this position and given she outweighed him by almost 40 pounds the poor guy never stood a chance of 'dethroning' her. It required a couple of months but Qanuk has come to accept the situation; now they play and often look like they're killing each other but they are good friends. From what you said I'd think your two canines need more time to come to a mutually acceptable relationship. I'd almost guarantee this will happen but I would let them freely interact even when it appears like they are killing each other; you will quickly develop an eye for when its 'just play' and if and when its getting more serious. Nature 'wires' canines to work these situations out and to do so in a way that doesn't involve serious injuries to all involved.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

Walk the two dogs together and correct them if they get out of control. Do this every day. You may have to keep them close on a short lead at first, but once they know you are in control, things should get better. This worked for me, I had a older female lab and a GSD female pup.


----------



## panchovilla (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi there! I had the same situation when I brought my new GSD Pancho home in 2012 (Pancho was 2 months old and Jerry, the black lab, was 1 1/2 years old). Jerry was an extremely hyper dog and Very sociable with other dogs outside of the house. I got Pancho and when I brought him home I was sure Jerry would love him. Well he didn't. Jerry wanted to devour Pancho. No getting Jerry to give Pancho a chance until the next day I put Jerry's muzzle on and took Pancho' butt, put it directly on Jerry's nose so Jerry would finally smell him and after that Jerry was fine with Pancho!!! Now they are inseparable!!! I hope this helps!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

